# Music from Ex-Yugoslavia (general thread)



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Just a general thread for all popular music (rock, pop, folk, etc...) coming from countries of former Yugoslavia.

I'll start with a song I really liked as a child, my mom would sing it to me frequently...
It's from 1978, a Croatian band called "Dubrovački trubaduri" from Dubrovnik.






And another song from Bosnia that achieved cult status due to film "Lepa sela lepo gore" (Pretty Village Pretty Fly)

This is from 1972, Bosnian band from Sarajevo called "Indexi"


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

On the classical side, Franz von Suppe' was from Dalmatia/Croatia. He's one of my goto's for more celebratory, festive music.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Probably the most popular rock band of former Yugoslavia was "Bijelo dugme" from Sarajevo, Bosnia.

Their music took many different forms throughout the years, from early rock'n'roll influenced hard rock, to progressive rock, to new wave, and finally to folk influenced rock.

Here's some examples of each style:

Hard rock - (influenced by Chuck Berry):





Progressive rock:





New wave:





Folk rock:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

There are two soundtrack albums of film music written in the mid-'60s by Dušan Radić

*Genghis Khan* (1965)










*The Long Ships* (1964)


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

This song will always be among my all time favorites... Slađana Milošević from Serbia (1979), early new wave.






another song from the same artist:


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Serbian/Russian combination (2020) from film "Hotel Belgrade":
The song is by Bajaga (a Serbian rock musician) and Miloš Biković (a Serbian actor, fluent in Russian, who is now starring in Russian films)


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

I seem to recall Laibach were originally from Former Yugoslavia.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

FrankE said:


> I seem to recall Laibach were originally from Former Yugoslavia.


Laibach is the capital of Slovenia, where Laibach hail from. The locals have an odd spelling of their city, 'Ljubljana'.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

2 songs from Serbia that were both considered the greatest songs in history of rock in Yugoslavia.

1) EKV - Par godina za nas (1989) - (Just few more years for us) - New wave / alternative rock song... its general topic is pessimistic anticipation of some unspecified horrors in the future, so that they feel there's just a few years left to them. They turned out to be right. Not only did the war errupt in Yugoslavia, just a couple of years later, but also most of the members of the band died from various causes. Now, facing uncertain future, they want to live life to the fullest..."love me like you never loved me before" is a part of the lyrics.

This song is held in high regard mostly by liberals, pacifists and left-wing people in general.






2. Riblja Čorba - (1985) Pogledaj dom svoj anđele - 
this is similarly apocalyptic song, mainly focused on injustice in the world, and bad deeds done by evil people... wondering how angels allow for it to happen... calling the angel to make a revenge against evil forces...
This one is almost universally considered a great song, and especially by more traditional/conservative people...


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Some punk from Serbia, from the 90s


----------

